# Rosedale Parents



## fizzital (Aug 28, 2012)

We are visiting Rosedale Doodles on Saturday to see some cockapoos, the parents of the golden ones are Trisha and Arthur. Has anyone got a cockapoo from this mix, so I can look at your photo to get an idea of the grown up!!? There are some black ones too, whose mum is new and dad is Bobby Brown 11. This is meant to be a look but who knows when we get there!


----------



## Flo (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi our little Flo is from Rosedale with Arthur as dad. She's been a great addition to our family! Will see if I can post some photos from my phone!


----------



## Flo (Apr 14, 2012)

Here goes
http://s1258.photobucket.com/albums...434-000005E8D25CA005.jpg&evt=user_media_share


----------



## fizzital (Aug 28, 2012)

Flo is fabulous, I sat with a silly smile looking at the photos. What a lovely girls she is, thank you for showing me!


----------



## Flo (Apr 14, 2012)

No problem at all, I remember trawling through breeders and photos early this year. Flo is 10 months today and I can honestly say our whole family are besotted


----------

